
Getting the Most Out of Pre-K, 'The Most Important' Year in School - rfreytag
http://www.npr.org/sections/ed/2017/10/02/552868453/getting-the-most-out-of-pre-k-the-most-important-year-in-school
======
PaulHoule
Trying to feed the anxieties of urbanites, aren't they?

